# Civia Bryant



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I just got this. I got the Alfine build and its nice and smooth. The pic is the newish Mary Ave bike/ped bridge over 280 in the San Jose area.

I don't consider it a real commuter without fenders, so I'm going to get some hammered Honjo fenders. I'm taking suggestions.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Cool. Is the chain guard metal?


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Cool. Is the chain guard metal?


Yes, the _BELT_ guard it is metal.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Killroy said:


> Yes, the _BELT_ guard it is metal.


That's what I meant.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Bike looks great. When you have a chance give us a review.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

One thing that Bikes Direct does much better than everyone else is a their picture gallery of there bikes. The looks of this bike turned out much better than I expected. I could not gather that by looking at the pictures online. Civia should be paying me good money, because you won't find many Civia Dealers and if you find a Dealer, they probably will not have the model that you want. I went to Palo Alto Cyclery to look at the not this model, but a completely different bike, so when I ordered this bike from Tread (I have a 20% coupon), I did not know what I was getting. It was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

are fenders gonna fit in there? doesn't look like much space b/w the tires and frame/fork


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> are fenders gonna fit in there? doesn't look like much space b/w the tires and frame/fork











Yeah, fenders will fit. The use to come with the bike.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Killroy said:


> Yeah, fenders will fit. The use to come with the bike.




will they fit w/ the tires you've got on there?


----------



## martinsillo (Aug 18, 2009)

awesome K!

couples of Q for you....which rims comes on that build? it is actually a wtb 29er? which model?...do you think you could fit a narrower tire on those?...thanks!


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

The rims are Alex Rims DH I9 or DII.9. The tires are 32c - not that big to fender


----------



## BetweenRides (Oct 11, 2005)

How do you like your light? Looks like a Strykr Pro? I just ordered a Strykr Base.


----------



## martinsillo (Aug 18, 2009)

Killroy said:


> The rims are Alex Rims DH I9 or DII.9. The tires are 32c - not that big to fender


Thanks!...
I asked because the Civia website says WTB Disc rims.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

martinsillo said:


> Thanks!...
> I asked because the Civia website says WTB Disc rims.


The looks of the rims are nice. The rims are disk rims, which may be disk rims by the only detail that the brake surface is not machined and remains black. Since the tires and rims are all blacked out, I like the looks. Reminds me of the NASCAR wheel look.


----------



## jceahodges (Mar 2, 2007)

*Bryant... Tread, 20% Coupon???*

Killroy... I looking to buy a Bryant frameset, so where is "Tread" and do they still have 20% off or was this some coupon that only you had? Thanks.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

jceahodges said:


> Killroy... I looking to buy a Bryant frameset, so where is "Tread" and do they still have 20% off or was this some coupon that only you had? Thanks.


Tread Bike Shop in Campbell, Ca. The coupon was from the Eco Metro Guide/Coupon given out at bike to work day. Its expired now.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Update. I tried to put on some Honjo "Hammered" fender after calling Civia to confirm to fit. 

The front does not have enough radial clearance for the 32c tires. The bummer is that Honjo does not allow returns and my girlfriend bought them for me as a gift and I did not know that they would cost $140/ bike.


----------



## slow climb (Jul 24, 2010)

Ive never seen a belt drive pedal bike before,how does the belt perform under preasure ?
It doesn't stretch at all does it ?

KK..


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

slow climb said:


> Ive never seen a belt drive pedal bike before,how does the belt perform under preasure ?
> It doesn't stretch at all does it ?
> 
> KK..


The belt is smooth and quiet and any stretch cannot be felt.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm a real fan of belt drive. When & how do you change it?


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I'm a real fan of belt drive. When & how do you change it?



The belts last twice as long as a chain. The frame has to have a special provision for the belt to slip between the chain and seat stays. There are some youtubes showing belt retro fit on a standard frame.

http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/installation.php?lang=us


----------

